# What "thing" Digs up MJ Plants??  Ahhh!



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Apr 27, 2008)

ok, so im doing an outdoor this summer.

 I have 3 out there now, and the rest are all going out in a few days ( late start, i know).

 But what my problem is, is that i planted 3 the other day;
  2 were in the same area, and the third was in a different area.

 when i went to check on the girls today, the 2 that are together were dug up, and on there side.....It seems as if this creature likes to buro right under my Mj plants!.
  One was a clone, and one was a mother plant that was dug under! the clone got distroyed, the mother plant was fine, and i reburied it, and layed sticks all under and around the base to prevent another attack.

 What in the world is digging up my freshly planted girls? I was thinking a mole or something????? nothing tryed to eat the plants....so im really confused.
  I now am thinking i need to change locations.....but thats a beeotch!

 Please help me figure out what the heck is digging up my babies?????

Thanks, EH


----------



## Codybear (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont know but i've had it happen too.  only my babys were nowhere to be found.  Maybe a coon, rabbit, fox.  I dont know if they are attracted to something in the soil, the tender roots and shoots or what.  We had less problem with it happening after we started using field dirt instead of potting soil.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 27, 2008)

are you using bone or blood meal?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2008)

no way to tell 100%-


protect tenderlings with chicken wire....throw it in a hot fire to rust it up for stealth.


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 27, 2008)

I noticed my cat digging near some of my plants. I think it wanted to use the bathroom and it found my holes with the loose earth. my dogs make me nervous as well. do you have either.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 27, 2008)

I would say either skunk or armodilla looking for bugs and things in the loose dirt you loosened. Maybe a squirl but not as likely. Slim


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> are you using bone or blood meal?


.. my guess, too. I'd say something in the soil that you planted in, amended with, attracted a critter. Skunk, 'coon, rats, 'yote, fox, badger, feral cat, bear,  mole, ect. thinks it's groceries. 
  Could be bone, blood, fish, even kelp or alfalfa could be the culprit.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 28, 2008)

Its hard to say exactly what "it" was but i can give you a few tips to stop it from happening again (or at least lower the chances alot)
 When growing outdoors you can use chickenwire but it is a sore thumb if a helicopter goes over your site. (if you use it,spraypaint it green)
i also recommend hanging irish spring hand soap in the bushes/trees around yourplants(the deer and critters hate the smell of it) also,this may sound wierd but collect your piss in a 2 or 3 liter bottle,when you go out to your plants,make a barrier around them with it.(expecially  after it rains)animals smell that stuff and wont go near it. Hopefully these tips will help you out.i use all of them when growing outside and i havent had a problem with an animal wanting to catch a buzz  off my plants yet.anyways goodluck-G_48911


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> this may sound wierd but collect your piss in a 2 or 3 liter bottle


 
Your bladder must be huge, I pee a pint at the most :rofl:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 28, 2008)

It could be any kind of animal. If you're using organics of any kind it will attract animals. The smell of dacay is like a dinner bell to them. Outside you should prepare the soil before you plant. I usually prepare it a month or two before I plant but 2 or 3 weeks should be fine.


----------



## headband (Apr 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I usually prepare it a month or two before I plant but 2 or 3 weeks should be fine.


whats the time do?


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 28, 2008)

I just gave my little ones their first dose of Earth Juice the other day and today i go to check on them and one was bitten clean in half. Im so bummed. I think they smelled the Earth juice which has both blood and bone meal. looked like a bug did it.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 28, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> whats the time do?


Lets the lil microbes and things get to work and  chime the soil in.
Also avoid any animal parts outa the grow. For example Miracle Grow organic mix has dead chickens in it. Bone and Blood meal a no-no as well. Stick to guano and castings and stuff like that. Not a big fan of using chems outside either. Not good for nature IMO.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks a ton for all your replys.
 I believe im going to go with some rusted chicken wire, Urine, and Irish spring soap/ or some soap on a rope .

 Great tips, and thanks for helping a brother out 
Later yall


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> whats the time do?





> Lets the lil microbes and things get to work and  chime the soil in.
> Also avoid any animal parts outa the grow. For example Miracle Grow organic mix has dead chickens in it. Bone and Blood meal a no-no as well. Stick to guano and castings and stuff like that. Not a big fan of using chems outside either. Not good for nature IMO.



...it also allows the resident vermin to investigate, dig, snoop, and deterimine that it is NOT a food source, without fear of damaging your plants...


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2008)

In my personal experience urine keeps the deer away.  I had a few plants get nibbled on by some deer so I dumped urine in a big circle around each plant and never had another problem after that.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 29, 2008)

yea dude, i'm from michigan so i know all about the deers,the rabbits,skunks,moles,and squirrels tryin to get a buzz off the plants.
i dont think i went # 1 in the  tiolet throughout the whole time they were out there.i had mine in the middle of some woods in the boonies so i had to figure out a way to detour them. as for the soap idea.i read that in a growers forum (not a marijuana one but a regular ol growing forum for vegetables)it said that the irish spring soap was what you wanted to use,i just bought bars and some vine and tied em up around my site.i never had problems with animals or critters throughout the whole grow,although when i was out there i could usually always see deer back farther in the woods.(they were never near my plants though) they smell your urine and think your out there .i'd never grow a single plant outdoors without using this teq. also if you have problems with cats or dogs,use some stuff called "get off my garden" i believe they sell it at soldons or even meijers.The Cats,HATE that stuff.anyways,hope somebody was able to take in some knowledge off my post.grow green or go home.-G_48911


----------



## godtea (Apr 29, 2008)

sorry my mouse is giving me fits


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> sorry my mouse is giving me fits



:holysheep:...mooooore critter problems...


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2008)

my fat cat is my biggest pest.  He doesnt go near my veg closet but LOVES my flower closet.  He tans himself under my HPS like hes laying in the sun.  He loves to eat my big fan leaves too.  All my plants in the front of my closet have half the leaves missing on the bottom cause fatman eats them all.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 29, 2008)

lol,sounds like my moms 35 pound pug...she'll eat anything. but yea,get off my garden,my family used to raise english bulldogs and when we'd put a dish of that by our back room (where we didnt want them),the dogs nor the cats would go near it.definitly work-peace


----------

